# Mealybugs



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Tough choice to put this in pest control or the gardening subforum. I figure since it's more about the bug than the plant, I would put it here.

I thought I had some sort of fungus growing on my hibiscus tree until I got my macro lens and snapped some pictures. 








































After googling around, I have come to the conclusion that it's mealybugs, and they are a common pest to hibiscus. I tried pruning them out, but this didn't work. They seem to have come back in bigger numbers. I've also noticed that they have now spread from the hibiscus tree, to a pair of Luna Hibiscus plants about 4 feet over. No sign of ants anywhere near.

Anyone that has hibiscus and has had to deal with these, how did you get rid of them? 

There's a nursery near me that sells live ladybugs, but the smallest amount I can get is 1,500. Is 1,500 ladybugs a bit of overkill for 3 plants, or would this be a good thing to get a ladybug colony established in my back yard? Beyond my backyard are tree's, a field, and woods. So, it's not like they would go hungry or without habitat.

I've got a small amount of Venusta Orchard spiders that live in my front bushes (transplanted there after harvesting my sweet potato's), but I cannot find any info on if they eat mealybugs or not. Anyone happen to know?

I'm not opposed to using pesticides, but would rather not take a chance of wiping out any beneficials in the process.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I would get either insecticidal soap, or Neem oil, both come in spray bottles from the home center. They are both compounds that upset the digestive systems of pest bugs and won't hurt anything else.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Beautiful photos! Here's an article that has good info. It's Australia, but informative. https://www.agric.wa.gov.au/control-methods-aphids?page=0,1

I have two flowering trees in front of the house & they have been sickly with aphids. Lots of spiders have spun webs. But, it's not very attractive. I didn't connect the two until you mentioned spiders. I did use an insecticidal soap but since it was 112 deg, it burned the leaves. Sometimes I just use dish detergent suds for small areas.

Ladybugs sound like fun. They will fly away, like the song. "Ladybug, ladybug, fly away home. Your house is on fire and your children are alone."
What terrible lyrics.:wink2:

Oh, my Hibiscus had aphids but I used the insecticidal soap. I think it's called Safer.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks to both of you for the information. With the insecticidal soap, do I spray just the infected areas, or the entire plants?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Nik333 said:


> Ladybugs sound like fun.


I agree. It does sound like a lot of fun releasing 1,500 ladybugs. I found a site online where I can get 18,000 ladybugs, but think that would only lead to me making a thread called "How do I get rid of these dang ladybugs!". :laughing:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

r0ckstarr said:


> I agree. It does sound like a lot of fun releasing 1,500 ladybugs. I found a site online where I can get 18,000 ladybugs, but think that would only lead to me making a thread called "How do I get rid of these dang ladybugs!". :laughing:


Esp. when they all call you "Papa"



Just spray the affected area.
http://www.gardenfundamentals.com/insecticidal-soap-use-properly/


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

I got some insecticidal soap from HD, and did the first application today. The bottle says to reapply in 7 days if the problem persists. Thanks again.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

I've wondered if some of the infestations are related to all the agriculture around here. Are you near agriculture? We get herbicide/pesticide drift, from crop-dusters, in our gardens. It may be killing off a predator of the aphids & white flies. I've seen no ladybugs.

Coming from So. Calif, I was shocked that that amount of drift was tolerated within city limits.

I could probably find out about the ladybugs, but it's not that important, yet. They* are* trying to protect the bees. The farmers probably have a very strong lobby in govt.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

No, not near agriculture, though I am near a large field that is used for hay. It grows wild for 11 months out of the year, then they come in with tractors and mow it flat. Your theory is interesting though.

Another question about the insecticidal soap. It doesn't say on the bottle if I should wash it off, or just spray it on and leave it. It just says to reapply ever 7 days if the problem persists, so I assume leave it on. I've got a lot of leaves which are turning yellow, and think that it's just coincidental with the time that I applied the soap. I assume the yellow leaves are from the mealybugs killing the plant. 

How will I know when the mealybugs are dying since their mouthparts are embedded into the plant?

Now that I have applied the soap, should I prune out the mealybugs and yellow leaves? I've been pretty good at taking care of the hibiscus's, but they've never gotten this bad.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

r0ckstarr said:


> No, not near agriculture, though I am near a large field that is used for hay. It grows wild for 11 months out of the year, then they come in with tractors and mow it flat. Your theory is interesting though.
> 
> Another question about the insecticidal soap. It doesn't say on the bottle if I should wash it off, or just spray it on and leave it. It just says to reapply ever 7 days if the problem persists, so I assume leave it on. I've got a lot of leaves which are turning yellow, and think that it's just coincidental with the time that I applied the soap. I assume the yellow leaves are from the mealybugs killing the plant.
> 
> ...


The bugs should change color when dead. They start to dry up. I wouldn't formally prune a sick plant, but you can take off yellow leaves. The buds may survive. Be patient & see what the soap spray does.

I'm more familiar with aphids, though. They can be washed off. I think that was another recommendation. To spray it with water occaisionally, as long as there isn't fungus. I don't know how humid it is there.

My Hibicus is beautiful now & the flowers are even a deeper color. Did you fertilize, but not too much?


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Thanks. I am certain that I didn't over-fertilize.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

That wasn't my meaning.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Nik333 said:


> That wasn't my meaning.


:lol: I apologize. Please elaborate on what you meant? Are you asking if I didn't fertilize enough? 

I question if the insecticidal soap I got actually works. It's listed as copper soap in the ingredients. It says to apply once a week, and this past Thursday was my second application. I see no change to the mealybugs, but did find a tiny spider crawling on the hibiscus Friday. The hibiscus tree is looking pretty bad now. It barely has any leaves, but still is trying to spit out the occasional flower. Sometimes, it makes the bud, then it just droops and withers away. 

Yesterday, I gave up waiting to see if the insecticidal soap would work and did something a bit drastic. I checked it thoroughly for any beneficials (not hard when it's mostly bare branches, lol), then I sprayed every part of the plant that was infested with mealy's, with wasp/hornet killer. When I sprayed it directly on the mealybugs, it looked like they just melted. 

I let the wasp/hornet spray sit for a minute, then rinsed it all off with the water hose. Afterwards, any area's that were infected, I pruned off, sealing the clippings in a plastic bag and sending them out with the trash, rather than letting them sit on the ground. 

I'll keep checking for any new growth, though it better hurry because 50F weather is coming, and that's usually when my hibiscus' drop their leaves.


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

Well, I can relate, it's frustrating. That stuff kills people so I wish your hibiscus luck! Spraying with water is one of the recommendations. You could just use an insecticide for plants. :} If it dies suddenly, it was the strong insecticide.

I think copper kills invertebrates. I used it for sick fish that had ICK in my fish tank & they painted the bottom of my moored boat with it. Not the fish, the boat guys. A friend brought me a baby octopus & it slowly died in the tank. Aaaahhh. No vertebrae. Stupid me.


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

Sorry about your Octopus. I like them. What kind of sick fish did you have?

Good news is that I am already seeing new growth (a tiny amount) on the pruned hibiscus. Bad news is that the mealybugs are still there. If I have to pull this one out of the dirt and burn it to get rid of the mealybugs, I will. 

I have 5 hibiscus's total. A Hibiscus tree, Luna Pink Swirl, Luna Red, and your basic red hibiscus with a basic pink hibiscus next to it. I say "basic" because I really don't know what they are. They look like any other ordinary hibiscus. The basic ones have been here for a long time. 

The tree and two Luna's, I got from a nursery about 3-4 months ago, and I am starting to wonder if they had mealybug larvae on them when I got them. They started on the tree, and spread to the Luna's. All three are near each other. My basic ones are across the yard, and due to their size, I really don't want the mealys to find them. So, if I have to pull out the infested ones that I recently got, it's not an issue. I've already considered it. It is frustrating for sure. :yes:

I've got insecticides, but they also kill honey bee's, and I was trying to avoid using those. Friday is my next day off work, and I may go get those ladybugs and unleash them. :devil2:


----------



## Nik333 (Mar 1, 2015)

The fish were salt-water. Had the same ones for 4 yrs until the Puffer got caught by the filter tube & let his poison go, in self-defense. I was sailing in the Caribbean, so couldn't save them. What a life. They really are pretty fascinating.

I caught a giant Ghost crab & put him in the tank, just temporarily, then found him walking down the carpeted stairs, one night. An eel co-existed with the fish but would eat every new one I put in. Sea-horses died. 

When living by the ocean, you can reef walk at night & catch lots of fish sleeping under the rocks.

Ick is fairly common.

Try the ladybugs. I did read something recently about bugs like whiteflies being esp bad due to the weird weather.


----------



## mkrup23 (Oct 28, 2017)

I can understand what you want to say.lain:lain:


----------



## r0ckstarr (Jan 8, 2013)

mkrup23 said:


> I can understand what you want to say.lain:lain:


I don't understand what you're trying to say. :001_unsure: :wacko:


----------

